# No lens profile for Nikon 28-70 f/2.8



## Roscoe17 (Feb 19, 2014)

I'm surprised, before the 24-70 came out it was Nikon's premier mid-range zoom.  Imagine my surprise to find that there's no lens profile installed for it in LR 5.  has anyone out there built on or knows where one my be?

Thanks


----------



## Jim Wilde (Feb 19, 2014)

Use the free Adobe Lens Profile Downloader, there are a few profiles for that lens listed there.


----------

